# How Fast? Coast to Coast



## Copepod (Nov 7, 2012)

James Thurlow, who developed type 1 diabetes as an adult, will be running / walking Wainwright's Coast to Coast route next summer, raising money for JDRF - see http://www.howfast.org/ 

Added twist is a sweepstake to win outdoor kit vouchers by guessing how long he'll take. Expect lots of support from competitors and volunteers of Open Adventure adventure racing company.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a challenge! Thanks for letting us know about it Copepod


----------



## Copepod (Feb 26, 2013)

*adventure racing award*

James Thurlow wins Sleepmonsters Inspiration Award - before he's done How Fast! See http://www.sleepmonsters.com/news.php?article_id=4876


----------



## Copepod (Apr 26, 2013)

James Thurlow is competing in Fellsman Challenge (60 miles, Ingleton to Gressington in Yorkshire Dales - see http://www.fellsman.org.uk/) on Sat 27th & Sun 28th April - track him here: http://www.howfast.org/tracking.php


----------



## Copepod (May 19, 2013)

*another update*

After section about Animas sport weekend, some about 17 mile run - see:

http://www.howfast.org/blog/2013/05/17-mile-run/


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2013)

A good read from James !   Keep going !


----------



## Copepod (Jun 10, 2013)

*starts Thurs 13th June 2013*

Howfast run is starting on Thursday 13th June. 

Still time to donate, then make a guess of how long James Thurlow (with support team) will take to cover Wainright's Coast to Coast route on foot - 190 miles with 8700m ascent. So far, lots of support from adventure racing community - can recognise many names I know from there. Plus several AR people will be accompanying him on various stages - a recognised tactic for challenges such as Bob Graham Round in Lake District, Pady Buckley Round in Snowdonia etc 

www.howfast.org/donate-howfast.php Closest guess to actual time wins lots of donated outdoor kit.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 13, 2013)

*He's off!*

James Thurlow, with support team of runners, set off from Robin Hood's Bay on east coast, this morning - tracking is here http://www.howfast.org/index.php Arrow number 1 is James and arrow number 2 is support crew vehicle


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 13, 2013)

Love stuff like what James is doing !  Am not a runner but it is very good what he is doing !!!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 17, 2013)

James Thurlow reached St Bees early this morning, just beating his self imposed limit of 4 days. A bit difficult to work out exact time, but photo of him at end point posted on Facebook approx 0515 GMT. Lots of recognition from adventure racing community of his achievement, but sure they don't appreciate the monitoring that needs to continue for days after extreme exercise. 

I'm pretty sure he will be driven home now - and feeling jealous of him, as I had a non-driving partner and lived so far from hills.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 17, 2013)

Result: James Thurlow finished at St Bees at 04:58:52 on Mon 17th June 2013. 

3 days, 23 hours and 58 minutes, just beating his self imposed 4 day limit. 

Nearest guess of time taken by Joe Faulkner, a fine mountain man and member of support team from Thursday to Saturday.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2013)

He wants a pat on the back for that !    Well well done inc all the people who ran with him.  Impressed


----------



## Copepod (Jun 25, 2013)

James Thurlow's account of how he did it: 
http://www.howfast.org/blog/2013/06/190-miles-in-3-days-23-hours-and-58-minutes/


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 20, 2013)

Some great pics Copepod. 2mins  off his 4 day target  He has a right to be pleased with himself


----------

